# She's no super car but she sure has shine - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

I cannot stress how much this car is a big part of the clients life. Bibi the Fiat 500 is one little bundle of joy yet she was lacking lustre and looking tired from a few too many visits to the local car washes due to the owner having a problematic back issue. Client contacted me and was already buzzing from the prospect of getting the car detailed before I had even set eyes on it. We discussed various options and opted for trying to gain as much correction as physically possible without disregarding the levels of paint being removed in the process then protecting with a scratch tolerant and easily maintainable coating in the guise of Cquartz UK edition nano ceramic coating. We felt it rude to not incorporate the engine bay and interior so an almost complete overhaul was to be undertaken.

Here is Bibi when she arrived at beau technique HQ...


P1100082 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100081 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100080 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100079 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100078 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100077 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100076 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100074 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100071 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100070 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100067 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100066 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100063 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100061 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100059 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100058 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100056 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wash process as follows:

Pre-soak bugs ( Insta Finish bug remover )
Rinse whole car thoroughly.
Second soak of bug remover and agitate with micorfibre towel to loosen bugs.
Rinse then snowfoam pre-soak ( Reflectology R-one )
Agitate all relevant knooks and crannies with soft brushes.
Rinse then pre soak doorshuts / boot shut / arches and engine bay ( Bilthamber surfed HD )
Agitate with various brushes to loosen rather than spread grime matter around with wool.
Rinse thoroughly.
Washed using Carbon Collective's humongous wash mitt and Mitchell & King Beau Technique bespoke shampoo.
Rinsed then Carpro iron X applied.
Rinsed and on with tar removal ( CarChem tar & glue remover )
Rinse and then clayed ( Valetpro citrus bling dilute and I4detailing clay )
Dried with I4detailing Uber towels and compressor with blow tool to get every last drop of water from tricky areas and grilles.

Polishing media set up in the guise of :

Carpro fixer
Scholl Concepts S17+
3M ultrafina SE
3M blue and yellow pads
Bears wax factory white waffle pads
Lake Country purple foamed wool pads
Flex Rotary polisher

Check over with the Positest DFT 200 multi layer PTG...


P1100175 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

All looking relatively consistent...


P1100178 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Or maybe not then...


P1100179 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100086 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100085 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Ouch! Paintwork was extremely tired with many deep scratches from hydra blades and plentiful levels of wash marring from the quality local £5 hand car washes. A great advert for why not to use such inferior services.

Exact panel after sets with fixer on wool. Fixer on 3M yellow. 3m ultrafina se on blue and wiped down with Carpro eraser...


P1100105 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100133 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

So now we found the combination that was working in a safe manner and refining to a pin sharp, hologram finish it was time to crack teh whip.

Drivers door before...


P1100087 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100088 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

And after...


P1100152 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100143 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wing before...


P1100089 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100090 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

And after...


P1100142 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Tailgate before...


P1100097 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


P1100107 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100110 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Bonnet looking sweet...


P1100098 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100099 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100101 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100100 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

We also had this beast come in for a basic valet service...


P1100111 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Barely a year old and covered in brush markings :shock:

Back to Bibi.
The interior had a complete valet and all fabrics guarded ( 3M scotch guard )


P1100189 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100191 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100192 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100194 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wheels finished with Wolfs Chemicals rim shield and Carpro reload as a sacrificial layer...


P1100171 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Tyres with Carpro pearl...


P1100172 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

All relevant trim dressed including arches, engine etc.
Glass cleaned and sealed with Gtechnic G3...


P1100173 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Exhaust polished with 1Z metal polish and 00 guage wire wool...
Paintwork treated with Carpro Cquartz UK edition nano ceramic sealant...


P1100168 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Final wipe down after 2 hours with Carpro relaod once again as a sacrificial layer to ensure no damage or water spotting is caused to the coating for the first 24 hours.

Final walk round video...






And some outdoor glory pics...


P1100196 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100200 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100201 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100206 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100207 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100208 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100209 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100210 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100211 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100212 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100213 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100214 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to check in on another Beau Technique documentation.

​


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning results, with great attention to detail as always :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice write up.....gotta love doing these 500's..great cars to work on...looks superb


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

That car looks better than all the 13 plate 500's on the road!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Scott, always enjoy working on these.. even with their tough paint.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Those £5 washers really do mess the paint up... Great write up & fab pic's :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looking well tidy after a bit of renovation,


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking much better now


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work scott:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks stunning Scott the owner I bet was very happy!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Loving the colour! Top work Scott.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work. Whilst it is nice to see some exotic car which is worth ten times the value of my house I get more of a kick seeing a normal car looking perfect


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Scott - some cracking correction there. Bet the owner was over the moon with the transformation! :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Some great job on that nice little Fiat mate !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great improvement Scott, lovely little car these and some nice products used too!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great work on a cool little motor:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

looks lovely especially in that colour..not a supercar but a superjob


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great work


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent thorough work Scott.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely car! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AGRE said:


> Stunning results, with great attention to detail as always :thumb:


Thanks



kk1966 said:


> Nice write up.....gotta love doing these 500's..great cars to work on...looks superb


Cheers. Was fun and something a little different to metallic black medium sized cars:thumb:



Kash-Jnr said:


> That car looks better than all the 13 plate 500's on the road!


Cheers.



Gleammachine said:


> Looks great Scott, always enjoy working on these.. even with their tough paint.


Paint was a little niddly in places coupled with me persevering with a polish I havent used much of. Thought this being a medium to soft paint would be an ideal subject to run with.:thumb:



Buckweed said:


> Those £5 washers really do mess the paint up... Great write up & fab pic's :thumb:


Do they ever. Ive seen some heavily butchered cars with chemical etching, trim damage and plenty of deep scratches.



dennis said:


> Looking well tidy after a bit of renovation,


Thanks.



Natalie said:


> Looking much better now


Cheers.



unique detail said:


> Great work scott:thumb:


Cheers Andy.



AaronGTi said:


> Looks stunning Scott the owner I bet was very happy!


Cheers Aaron. Sure was...





craigblues said:


> Loving the colour! Top work Scott.


Yellow can be a bit Marmite. Love it or hate it, it works really well with such a retro style vehicle.



lowejackson said:


> Very nice work. Whilst it is nice to see some exotic car which is worth ten times the value of my house I get more of a kick seeing a normal car looking perfect


Thanks. Nice to work on an every day car every so often.



Refined Detail said:


> Very nice Scott - some cracking correction there. Bet the owner was over the moon with the transformation! :thumb:


She sure was mate.



sprocketser said:


> Some great job on that nice little Fiat mate !


Thanks.



JBirchy said:


> Great improvement Scott, lovely little car these and some nice products used too!


Thanks. Mixing it up every so often doesnt do any harm with regards to brands.



s29nta said:


> Great work on a cool little motor:thumb:


Thanks.



hibberd said:


> looks lovely especially in that colour..not a supercar but a superjob


Cheers:thumb:



B17BLG said:


> great work


Thanks.



Dan J said:


> Excellent thorough work Scott.


cheers Dan. Will be in touch one evening to catch up mate.



JMDetailing said:


> Lovely car! Great work! :thumb:


Thanks.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Cheers mate.


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

Lovely work but is it just me or are those seats still really dirty


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

leighwinter said:


> Lovely work but is it just me or are those seats still really dirty


Its you:lol:
This type of cross woven fabric always looks different at different angles.


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

I do apologies :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work, still one of the best looking and designed small cars around.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Great work scott nice to see a non super car :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

leighwinter said:


> I do apologies :thumb:


No apology needed dude. Some of these new fangled fabrics dont do car interiors justice now. Same as the fine sheen fabric in Audi / Seat. You need only blink at that stuff and it stains and one stain requires the complete seat front and back cleaned to make uniform. Bring back velour trim.



Z4-35i said:


> Great work, still one of the best looking and designed small cars around.


Thanks. Yes, real cool retro car that has been replicated very well from old design imo.



Simply Clean said:


> Great work scott nice to see a non super car :thumb:
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. Its nice to work on a variety.


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bling bling awesome work :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cute! Love it Scott. Top work. 
Just thinking how your business has progressed over the last few years. Good to see mate. :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

look forward to it mate :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Scott- some lovely work there on a really honest car. :thumb:

Great detail to the write up too- thanks for sharing!

Andy


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice turnaround fella.

Great little cars to work on aren't they!

Looks factory fresh now:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Yet another high quality and in depth detail Scott! :thumb: and Bibi looking better than new!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and like the attention to detail


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Oneunited78 said:


> Bling bling awesome work :thumb:


:car:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Cute! Love it Scott. Top work.
> Just thinking how your business has progressed over the last few years. Good to see mate. :thumb:


Thanks buddy. Surprising how you look back and reflect on things thats for sure. Feel blessed and nice to see the hard work is paying dividend slowly but surely.



Dan J said:


> look forward to it mate :thumb:


:thumb:



CarPro.UK said:


> Scott- some lovely work there on a really honest car. :thumb:
> 
> Great detail to the write up too- thanks for sharing!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy.



Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice turnaround fella.
> 
> Great little cars to work on aren't they!
> 
> Looks factory fresh now:thumb:


Really enjoyable detail and one that you got that buzzing feeling from even before you began due to client being so into the car.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Yet another high quality and in depth detail Scott! :thumb: and Bibi looking better than new!


Cheers matey.



bazz said:


> great job and like the attention to detail


Thanks.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How much you use Reload normally in average car?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How much you use Reload normally in average car?


2 layers ensures complete and even coverage. You shouldnt be using to much as the product spreads very far. Average about 50-70ml max for 2 coats on medium sized car.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Scott, nice little car a fantastic shine now.

John Tht.


----------

